# Buchsuche: The Big-Oh Notation



## fastjack (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand das Buch (ist auf englisch) "The Big-Oh Notation". Ist ein ziemlich dicker Wälzer, den ich vor Jahren mal gesehen habe. Ich kenne weder Autor noch Verlag, bei Amazon/eBay hab ichs nicht gefunden. Das Buch dreht sich um die Groß-O-Notation. :rtfm:


----------



## LoR (6. Jul 2010)

Kenne das Buch zwar nicht, aber war mein erster Google Treffer:

Analysis of Algorithms: Big O Notation, the Art of Computer Programming, Analysis of Algorithms, Best, Worst and Average Case: Amazon.de: Books LLC: Englische Bücher


----------



## fastjack (7. Jul 2010)

Danke LoR, das kenne ich schon und ist leider nicht das von mir gesuchte ... Das Buch ist ein dicker englischer Wälzer, der damals deswegen schon Big-Oh Bibel genannt wurde.


----------

